# Recent Aldi Yarn



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A lot of Australians would remember, that just a few weeks ago, Aldi had 100 gram skeins of yarn for $1.49 each. Having bought Aldi yarn before, I was delighted with this, and went ahead and bought 28 skeins, as I wanted to knit a blanket for a friend.
Alas!! This is "cheap and nasty" yarn. I am going to write to Aldi about this. I have discussed this with another KP'er, and she is not impressed with it either. It is thick and thin, and NOT pleasant to knit with. I guess I could return it - but I won't....but I'll be interested to see if I get a reply from them.
Anyone else bought this latest lot? and what is your opinion - especially you Annu....


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Which yarn is it? Just wondering if it’s the same stuff we get in the UK?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Which yarn is it? Just wondering if it's the same stuff we get in the UK?


I hope not, have always been very satisfied with Aldi's selection.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Which yarn is it? Just wondering if it's the same stuff we get in the UK?


It is made in China, and this is the first lot of yarn I have had from Aldi in about two years.


----------



## Karen21 (Oct 6, 2015)

I bought loads last time round in U.K....was the first time I've bought wool from there.....not very impressed with it either. It splits and is quite rough. Hope you get a reply.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought 45ply yarn last time they had it in Queensland & it was great no problems. But my friend looked at the latest & wouldn't buy it as it was too thin.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

juerobinson433 said:


> I bought 45ply yarn last time they had it in Queensland & it was great no problems. But my friend looked at the latest & wouldn't buy it as it was too thin.


I hope 45ply is a typo???


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

yes it is sorry hit wrong key


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

If Aldi has the same policy as the UK, you can return anything unused, within 60 days for a full refund (with receipt)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

BobzMum said:


> If Aldi has the same policy as the UK, you can return anything unused, within 60 days for a full refund (with receipt)


Unfortunately I don't have the receipt.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

They refund in Qld too never had any trouble with returns


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't used it yet.But I'm not returning it cos I won't be able to bear the laughter at home.I'm sure an "Experienced"yarnaholic will find something to do with it and no one will know the difference .Will also hope that all the balls? :sm17: I have are perfect :sm16:


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the receipt.


I would still take it back, no harm in trying.

Life is too short to knit with 'cheap and nasty' yarn.


----------

